# Take out chicken when increasing oven temp?



## Caslon (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you remove a roasting chicken from the oven when raising the temp to give it 5-8 min. additional time at an increased temp?  Or do you just turn the knob up from, say, 375F to 450F to crisp the skin?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2011)

I just turn it up, I don't take the bird out of the oven.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just turn it up, I don't take the bird out of the oven.



Me too.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Taking the bird out while the oven temp increases defeats the purpose.  While the oven is heating, the bird is cooling off.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't take it out.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 18, 2011)

Another vote for leaving it in.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Do you remove a roasting chicken from the oven when raising the temp to give it 5-8 min. additional time at an increased temp?  Or do you just turn the knob up from, say, 375F to 450F to crisp the skin?




Just curious, where had you heard you should take it out?


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 19, 2011)

I roast my birds (chicken , turkey) just the opposite. I start with the pre-heated oven at 475 degrees . Roast for 15 minutes then drop the temp to 375 till done.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> I roast my birds (chicken , turkey) just the opposite. I start with the pre-heated oven at 475 degrees . Roast for 15 minutes then drop the temp to 375 till done.


 
I did some turkey pcs like that last year. First time for cooking turkey or using that method. They came out great.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Taking the bird out while the oven temp increases defeats the purpose. While the oven is heating, the bird is cooling off.


 
Absolutely.  Both the bird and the oven cool since you opened the door.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 19, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> I roast my birds (chicken , turkey) just the opposite. I start with the pre-heated oven at 475 degrees . Roast for 15 minutes then drop the temp to 375 till done.


 

Me, too.  That's exactly what I do and they are always gorgeous and delicious.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 19, 2011)

It may have been a silly question of sorts. However, if a tip is to increase temp from 375F to 450F for 5-8 minutes to crisp the skin, that means that the oven will be spending all the 5-8 minutes just getting back up to 450F.

I felt compelled to ask because of that.  

I'll follow the advice here and leave the chicken in and crank up the temp.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 19, 2011)

I see where you are coming from now, Caslon. You are right. Technically the oven won't be at 450 for 5-8 minutes, but hopefully the recipe allowed for that. What they are really getting at is to increase the temp until crisp, but I guess they need to give some guidelines so someone doesn't overcook their bird.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> It may have been a silly question of sorts. However, if a tip is to increase temp from 375F to 450F for 5-8 minutes to crisp the skin, that means that the oven will be spending all the 5-8 minutes just getting back up to 450F.
> 
> I felt compelled to ask because of that.
> 
> I'll follow the advice here and leave the chicken in and crank up the temp.




Thanks for explaining.  Not a silly question at all I can see how it's confusing.  Still, leave the bird in the whole time and keep checking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 19, 2011)

I turn the oven up and start timing when it's up to temp...


----------



## panzarotti (Oct 16, 2011)

some times in the middle of the cooking of the bird i take the chicken out and with a spoon in take the juices on the  bottom and reapply them all over the bird sometimes i even inject them back into the bird with a culinary needle.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 16, 2011)

I wanted to address a slight miscomment I've seen in this thread. If the chicken is only out of the oven for 5 minutes it is not cooling off. There is enough thermal energy in the meat that the internal temperature of the meat will continue to rise. It's no different than removing a roast from the oven at 5 or so degrees below the intended final temperature point to allow it to rest and allow carry over cooking to finish the roast outside the oven. 
While there is no reason to remove the chicken when increasing the oven temperature, the chicken won't cool down in the 5 minutes it would be out if you decided to remove it for whatever the reason might be.
Leaving it out for longer than 5 minutes will start to show a drop in temperature. That's when the juices start to redistribute back into the fibers of the meat and it starts to cool down a bit for carving and eating.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 17, 2011)

No, Hammster, I think you are defying the laws of physics.  If the chicken is in a place that is warmer than the chicken, the chicken becomes hotter.  If the chicken is in a place cooler than the chicken, it loses heat.  

If some portion of the interior of the bird is cooler than the exterior portion, the cooler portion may absorb some of the heat from the exterior.

The bird will not get cold in 5 minutes, but just put your hand near a freshly roasted chicken--your hand can feel the heat leaving the chicken.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 17, 2011)

Sparrowgrass, have you ever left a meat thermometer in a piece of meat after removing it from the oven? The internal temperature of the meat will rise an additional 5 degrees at least during the initial resting period. This is also physics and it isn't being defied. The internal temperature can't instantly stop rising when the meat is removed from the oven. It will continue to rise for a period of time and then will drop off. That's the second law of thermodynamics.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2011)

Hammster said:


> Sparrowgrass, have you ever left a meat thermometer in a piece of meat after removing it from the oven? The internal temperature of the meat will rise an additional 5 degrees at least during the initial resting period. This is also physics and it isn't being defied. The internal temperature can't instantly stop rising when the meat is removed from the oven. It will continue to rise for a period of time and then will drop off. That's the second law of thermodynamics.




When you take a roast out of the oven, heat travels away from the hotter parts to the cooler parts.  Thus meat at the center gets warmer by taking heat from the warmer meat closer to the surface.  At the same time the temperature of the meat around your thermometer is rising, the surface of the meat is giving off heat at a rapid rate.  

Bottom line, the instant the meat is removed from a hot oven to a kitchen counter, the overall amount of heat in the entire roast starts to drop.


----------



## Hammster (Oct 18, 2011)

And since we're only talking 5 minutes, it's not going to add to the overall roasting time (which was the original comment I was trying to address), other than the 5 minutes it was out of the oven. I know from practical experience that removing a bird or a chunk of roast for a few minutes for whatever reason and putting it back into the oven doesn't impact the overall cooking time. The outer surface will cool some as heat transfers to the center. However, the time is too short for the overall to really go down enough to add to the cooking time. And I know this appears to contradict what I've been saying, but not really. I've been talking about internal temperature so as long as internal temp is continuing to rise (pulling heat from the surface), the meat won't take longer to roast when putting back into the oven as the entire piece won't have gotten to the point of overall decreasing temperature.


----------



## Caslon (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm gonna take the bird out while the oven gets up to temp, that way I don't have to adjust my overall chosen cook time. Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2011)

OK, let us know how it turns out.

I'm curious.  Almost everyone who responded to this question said not to take the bird out.  Why did you decide to do so?


----------

